# Growing back coat on my boy



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I bought a dog a few months ago. He is a bit feral cause his owner didnt do anything with him. He was just a yard dog and never really seen ppl at all apart from his family.

My boy Amos. Pics are when he was a baby, then the stacking one is when I bought him, then the head shots is how much coat he has grown in 2 mths.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is amazing!! I wish the standards would grow hair that fast! He is adorable._


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He still needs more neck coat and more on the back of his pack. I will do full body pics in a few weeks.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah no fair LoL... Saleen looks naked compaired to him! LoL, he's pretty Siv, glad he's growing hair and has the proper TLC now


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful! how many dogs do you have?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard that Halo Dream Coat helps with growing coat on poodles. I think someone mentioned it on groomers.net and i've heard it from a girl I work with at the grooming shop.

I bought some to try with Vega...so we'll see!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Pamela, I have 8 toy poodles 

Aidan I use human shampoo. Not sure if you have pantene where you are, but its beautiful on human and dog hair.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Dream Coat is a coat supplement made by Halo, they do make shampoo though but it's too expensive and you can get the same quality with other shampoos.

We have Pantene but i've always thought human shampoo is just too harsh for my dogs, especially my German Shep, in fact i only use puppy shampoo on her diliuted. I bathe my dogs about once a week in the grooming shop so I want to use the most gentle stuff I can that doesnt strip frontline or dry their skin out.

Pantene dries my hair out so im not sure what it would do to my dogs. I used bed head on my own hair and i was thrilled when they started making a pet line of shampoos. I tried them right away and i LOVE them. The only thing I don't like is that the smell wears off, but the dog still looks good so i can't complain too much.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh ok, pantene does work nicely on dogs though. Many poodle people use it in Oz. After shows just put in the conditioner. Maybe if you have one in pet clip you want to try on it first.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and if you can get your hands on pure emu oil that will do wonders for growing coat quickly.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never heard it but I might try it on Vega. Is Pantene safe for all dogs or is it just the poodle coat that makes it work so well?

My German Shep is allergic to, well probably most things including herself (lol) the only food I have even found that I can feed her is taste of the wild and I have to be very carefull on what treats she eats, etc... i give all the dogs raw fish once a week because i've heard those oils are really good for the skin and coat, plus they really enjoy it. They always get figedy on Saturdays around meal time, i think they've just learned to expect it.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I know its good on many long coats, but shephards have harsh coat so not sure about what it would do. Especially if he has allergies.

I usually give sardines a few nights a week. The emu oil is actually better than the fish oils. I buy it in tablet form, you can get in bottle and just put some on food.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I found this website, it's not as expensive as I was expecting but still up there. Any better places to buy it? I wouldn't know how much to give. I know with dream coat I give Vega one teaspoon on his food daily.

http://www.pure-emu-oil.com/emu-oil-products.html


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

You only need a teaspoon on their food daily. Or get the tablets and put it down twice daily.

Wow its cheap in America. Wish we could get it at that price.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thanks guys.
> Pamela, I have 8 toy poodles
> 
> Aidan I use human shampoo. Not sure if you have pantene where you are, but its beautiful on human and dog hair.


Yes pantene works on my hair so I figured it would do good on a poodles coat lol. Many Black hair care products will most likely do good on a poodles coat ( you need to read ingredients first ) 

I see people also using Motions hairspray for the poodles topknot.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Never heard of motions hair spray. We mostly use RPR, its fantastic to spray their topknots and dont leave residue


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I know its good on many long coats, but shephards have harsh coat so not sure about what it would do. Especially if he has allergies.
> 
> I usually give sardines a few nights a week. The emu oil is actually better than the fish oils. I buy it in tablet form, you can get in bottle and just put some on food.


Thats interesting Sivaro I always learn something new from your posts !
I am still trying to find those laserlit oils but I can't find them in USA. what are the ingredients on both bottle? or the main ingredients ( first 5) 

I found this Aidan I buy from Iherb all the time http://www.iherb.com/Emu-Gold-Emu-Oil-Extra-Strength-Ultra-Active-750-mg-90-Soft-Gel-Caps/12719?at=0

they have it aa capsule form but it is probably cheaper to get a bottle.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Never heard of motions hair spray. We mostly use RPR, its fantastic to spray their topknots and dont leave residue


what does RPR stand for /?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dunno ound:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok i spoke too soon I just saw how much you get in the bottle ( the link Aidan posted) 

Aidan I know I seen emu oil cheaper in bigger bottles let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

The can is just called RPR, there is nothing on there to say what it stands for.

There is also a good one called thick & thicker.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Dunno ound:


O I thought you where just abbreviating the brand hahahahah


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://stores.ebay.com/Silkys-Garden_Emu-Oil-Products_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2795190QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Its not cheap but they have bigger sizes.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thanks guys.
> Pamela, I have 8 toy poodles
> 
> Aidan I use human shampoo. Not sure if you have pantene where you are, but its beautiful on human and dog hair.


oh eight! how wonderful! take a picture of them all together - that would be so nice!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG!!! I think I am in LOVE!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!!! I noticed that the neck line is squared off, is that the clip there? We do more of a "scoop neck" that is how I would describe it, it is rounded right at the adams apple. I LOVE the pics though!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes ours is the same. He is more like that now but havnt put up full pics. He was only really trimmed on the backend when the adult pic was taken.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

O LOL was not sure had to ask. He is gorgeous though!


----------

